# Fecal occult blood testing CPT code



## abcat2000 (Jul 3, 2010)

What would be the correct code for:
Fecal occult, blood, guaiac, diagnostic, two determinations, qualitative?


----------



## bevhillcpc (Jul 3, 2010)

*guiac test*

You would use 82272 which is for 1-3 cards for "other than colorectal neoplasm screening.  If you are doing colorectal neoplasm screening, look at 82270.


----------

